# Favorite Movie? Least Favorite?



## WingDog (Feb 9, 2011)

So what is your absolute most favorite movie and what is your most disliked movie you have ever watched?

My favorite was: Murder by Death

Least favorite: Avatar


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 9, 2011)

My Favorite: The Fifth Element
My most hated: that's a hard one,there have been a lot of movies both indie and main streamish I came across that were terrible, I think I'll have to go with Wingrave for the indie side, and Eragon for the Main.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2011)

Bestest: Red Dawn
Worstest: Lord of The Rings (the whole trilogy)


----------



## Tango (Feb 9, 2011)

Best: Se7en

Worst: Thin Red Line or any Highlander movie after the first one.


----------



## animagusurreal (Feb 10, 2011)

Favorite: 

Babe: The Gallant Pig
Fantasia


Least Favorite:

Baby's Day Out

(Though, more recently, I love to hate The Last Airbender movie).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 10, 2011)

*Best:* 
Spirited Away

*Worst:*
Twilight or Dragonball Evolution


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: The Blues Brothers

Worst: Four weddings and a Funeral


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: Magnolia
Worst: Any Transformers movie.


----------



## BRN (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd have said Fifth Element myself, but it's been taken.

Favourite Movie: Equilibrium
Least Favourites: Musicals, Blade 2 and 3, XXX2.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: Toy Story 3 or Up
Worst: Twilight or Avatar The Last Airbender (live action, not animated)


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: Withnail & I

Worst: Fatal Deviation (in a good way, like The Room)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: _Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope_
The first time I saw it, anyway.

Worst: _The Prince of Egypt_
My mother made me watch it for some reason when it was new. My willpower triumphed over its weak influence!


----------



## ArcTuba (Feb 10, 2011)

Favorite: Spaceballs
Least Favorite: Con Air


----------



## STB (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: all the Die Hard, Rambo, and Indiana Jones. And pretty much most things with Tom Cruise.

Worst: The Village


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 10, 2011)

Best: Forrest Gump
Worst: Deep Impact or Arashi No Yoru Ni. I can't decide.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 10, 2011)

Favourite: Fight Club or Dawn of the Dead.

Least favourite: Fuckton of them. Top of the list starts with Ferrel, Rogan, Carell, Cook, or O'Reilly - Any of them, the movies are made automatically terrible if they play any major role.


----------



## WingDog (Feb 12, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Best: Toy Story 3 or Up
> Worst: Twilight or Avatar The Last Airbender (live action, not animated)


 
lol, people think I mean the last airbender when I say Avatar, But alas' I hate James Cameron's


----------



## jla (Feb 12, 2011)

Best: Blade Runner or Back to the Future
Worst: Double Dragon


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a lot of favorite movies. I'd say my favorite has to be Fight Club.

The most terrible fucking movie I've ever seen was Taintlight. It's like this retarded, ridiculously shitty Twilight parody. If you want to keep your IQ, I recommend you don't google it.


----------



## Bit314 (Mar 22, 2011)

Favorite:Either Pineapple Express,or Shrek 3...
Least favorite:Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 22, 2011)

Fav: The Secret of NIMH
Least: The Lion King.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh a mini necro. It is within acceptable parameters.

Favourite: Either Se7en, The Dark Knight, or The Usual Suspects. Maybe.

Fucking shitty bollocks: Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 22, 2011)

My faves: It's a toss up. I like Lord of the Rings, James Cameron's Avatar, Pleasantville, anything by M Night Shamalyan up to and including the Village, Star Wars, The Lion King, Inception, etc.

Worst: The Twilight Saga, Dragonball Evolution, the Halloween movies by Rob Zombie, Armageddon, and most monster movies.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Mar 22, 2011)

Favorites: The Terminator movies, Predator, and Aliens.

Least favorite: Alone in the Dark.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 22, 2011)

_Dude Where's My Car_ was a horrible movie as well.


----------



## zosimus (Mar 22, 2011)

Favorite: Indiana Jones last crusade, Indiana Jones and the temple of doom, Indiana Jones and the raiders of the lost ark 

least favorite: nothing really


----------



## Pine (Mar 22, 2011)

Favorite: Ghostbusters

Least: Crossroads (the one with Britney Spears)

before you ask, I grew up with a lot of sisters.


----------



## Luca (Mar 22, 2011)

Favorite: Alien

Least: Any live action Resident Evil movie...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2011)

*kicks down door*

Favourite: NATIONAL TREASURE

Least favourite: Uh, I try not to hate films. I really dislike the old Western movies and their dated attitudes and lame settings, though.


----------



## albercroc (Mar 24, 2011)

Best: The mist 
Last: Dark swan, Toy Story 3
Worst: Godzilla (1998 )


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 24, 2011)

Best: Fight Club
Least: Twilight


----------



## Idlewild (Mar 25, 2011)

Favorite movie: It's hard to choose favorites but maybe The Prestige or Atonement.
Least Favorite: Vanilla Sky. Screw that movie.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 29, 2011)

Favorite: The End of Evangelion

Least Favorite: Catwoman

Sweet Jesus, words cannot describe how much I detest Catwoman.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

Favorite: Princess Mononoke

Least Favorite: Happy Feet (Worst thing I ever wasted money on to go see. -.-), it wasn't the worst but I was also not impressed with Avatar (the one everyone thought was awesome), same with the Twilight series.



Leafblower29 said:


> Best: Forrest Gump
> Worst: Deep Impact or Arashi No Yoru Ni. I can't decide.



I liked Arashi No Yoru Ni,but man did that have (unintentional) gay overtones. XD


----------



## Branch (Mar 30, 2011)

Favourite: Tie: Primer/Mysterious Skin

Least Favourite: Norbit


----------



## deathguardian (Mar 30, 2011)

Favorite: Law Abiding Citizen

Least: Tough one, but I had to go with "Dead Space Aftermath"

Never been more disappointed with a movie in my life, if you're going to make a movie as a prequel to explain something, at least make sure it makes sense.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 30, 2011)

Favorite: The Last Unicorn.
Least favorite: Cirque Du Freak.
Never before have I wanted to walk out of a theater.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

Favorite movie: District 9
Least Favorite Movie: The Last Airbender! =(


----------

